# Gentle Leader collar - just wow!



## PixiePink (Jul 2, 2009)

Hi, I'm new here so I hope I'm not repeating other threads but I wanted to share my recent experience (or feel free to move it if this is not the correct area).

One of my babies -Minnie - has a strong "attitude" towards everything. She's six years old and in her six years, it's been a constant struggle to take her out in public places (ie. PetSmart) or for a walk. She would lunge and bark (high pitch, I'm being tortured, screamy type of bark) at everything we came across, especially other dogs. I was constantly embarrassed and avoiding eye contact with other people. My bf and I tried the whole "Cesar Milan" methods without any real success.

I had bought a Gentle Leader headcollar a few years ago with some velvet stuff on top and it was too big and not working really well. Last week, I decided to give it another try but this time I bought a regular one in the smallest size they have. OMG! I can go for walks now! She was not too impressed with it for the first few minutes but she quickly got used to it. She actually walks without pulling...this is on the first try. Amazing! :cheer:

I also took her to PetSmart yesterday and a couple approached me saying they were impressed how well behaved my dogs were! No barking, no lunging, no screaming, no pulling.

I wanted to share this because I feel the pain of anyone with a chihuahua going through this.


----------



## sakyurek (Mar 24, 2009)

This is is so good can you show us the collar because I really need one
Thanks


----------



## PixiePink (Jul 2, 2009)

I'll take a picture of it on her today and post it.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Wow i need one as well .


----------



## Jesslan (Jul 18, 2008)

I didn't think they made them in chi size! That's so great to hear they do. Jaelyn & Oliver are big pullers and I thought I couldn't do much of anything to change that.

Where did you get the smaller size?


----------



## PixiePink (Jul 2, 2009)

I bought mine on eBay and found the matching leash in a local pet store. The size is "Petite" <5lbs. My other chi pulls but doesn't lunge or bark so I'm thinking of maybe getting him the gentle leader harness instead of the collar. And by the way, I went for a walk this morning, no less than three unleashed dog came to us. I did have to pull on it to keep her under control but it worked like a charm with no fuss, no pain (it just keeps her nose pointing up), no screaming involved. Before, she would have been lunging and screaming at the top of her lungs! Again, I'm blown away by this little device! Here are some pics of Minnie from a few minutes ago.

Her eyes are betraying how she feels about it but she is okay with it after a few minutes.


















The head part should be slightly higher but I just put it on loose to take pics.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Yes the first pic she looks terrified,then you can tell she relaxes.


----------



## PixiePink (Jul 2, 2009)

I just wanted to add that she can still open her mouth with this. She can still pant, drink, etc. She could bark too but by if she does, you pull on the leash and it brings her nose up, therefore stopping the behavior.


----------



## London (Jul 4, 2009)

Just wanted to ask if this leash is just for stopping the behviour now and getting her used to a leash or if you will now use this forever?


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

I might need one of them for my honey im with you with the high pitch squealing bark lol only at other dogs might have to look into that xx


----------



## PixiePink (Jul 2, 2009)

London said:


> Just wanted to ask if this leash is just for stopping the behviour now and getting her used to a leash or if you will now use this forever?


I'm actually not sure about that... I hope it is temporary to teach her new good behavior so that we can go back to her normal collar. I'll keep you updated on how it goes.


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

London said:


> Just wanted to ask if this leash is just for stopping the behviour now and getting her used to a leash or if you will now use this forever?


The head collars are a training tool. They are meant to be used for training your dog not to pull, not long term. However it is important to also continue training in a regular harness or collar so that your chi does not learn that a head collar means no pull and a regular collar/harness means pull. Some people do use the head collar permanently but they are really meant for training, not long term use. 

I have a head collar for my husky that I've used maybe three times. Most of my training him not to pull was done in harness. I only used the head collar for when it was absolutely necessary for him to walk nicely for both our safety.

Another important thing to remember with the head collars is that you should not pull on them. The dogs receive the correction when they pull but you should never yank on the lead when they're on the head collar.


----------



## PixiePink (Jul 2, 2009)

huskyluv said:


> Another important thing to remember with the head collars is that you should not pull on them. The dogs receive the correction when they pull but you should never yank on the lead when they're on the head collar.


That is good to know. I did not know this. My dog barks and I thought it was okay to pull on the leash when she is just standing barking.  
I will refrain from doing so in the future!


----------



## London (Jul 4, 2009)

PixiePink said:


> I'm actually not sure about that... I hope it is temporary to teach her new good behavior so that we can go back to her normal collar. I'll keep you updated on how it goes.


Thanks 



huskyluv said:


> The head collars are a training tool. They are meant to be used for training your dog not to pull, not long term. However it is important to also continue training in a regular harness or collar so that your chi does not learn that a head collar means no pull and a regular collar/harness means pull. Some people do use the head collar permanently but they are really meant for training, not long term use.
> 
> I have a head collar for my husky that I've used maybe three times. Most of my training him not to pull was done in harness. I only used the head collar for when it was absolutely necessary for him to walk nicely for both our safety.
> 
> Another important thing to remember with the head collars is that you should not pull on them. The dogs receive the correction when they pull but you should never yank on the lead when they're on the head collar.


Thats exactly what I thought. I wouldnt imagine it would be a long term thing


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

Wow thats really great to hear.. I have never seen one so small! It is really cute... I am glad you had good success with her... nothing is more frustrating that trying to walk a barking dog.

My BF's german shorthair used to be a nutt on a leash.. would bark histarically if he saw another dog (just wanted to go and meet it) but it was still sooo embarassing.. we ended up getting an easy walk harness to control him better and it really improved our walks.


----------



## Emma_H (Jul 1, 2009)

I swear by the gentle leader + recommend them to clients with problems
The head collar presses the pressure points behind the ears which has a calming effect
Plus the added control you get - brilliant!
So glad its helped you


----------

